# Does temperature decide the sex of mantis nymph?



## yen_saw (Dec 16, 2004)

When incubating the ooth, does the temperature affect the sex of the mantis nymph?


----------



## Jesse (Dec 16, 2004)

No. Although no one has studied this to my knowledge, there is no evidence that suggests that this could occur. I'm not even sure if this occurs in any insect(but the insect world is full of exceptions). I believe it only occurs in some vertebrates, but not many (if any) invertebrates.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 16, 2004)

Same situation here Leah. Apparently all 6 S. Viridis that I bought from Deshawn turn out to be female (actually one is dead before i can figure out the sex). i need to get some males from Deshawn.

Just wonder if majority of the mantises hatching from the same ooth will turn out to be either male or female. i was told that the stick mantis or infact any kinds of stick insects are females regardless of the incubating temperature. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2004)

Of the chinese I have left from the same ooth all but one are males.


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 17, 2004)

I have heard of some species having favorable ratios of males or females. I was TOLD that G. gongylodes had a high female to male ratio, and S. pretiosa had a high male to female ratio. Out of the 5 pretiosa that I hatched, only 1 was female. Out of the 22 G. gongylodes that I can sex at the moment, I have 6 males and 16 females.  Still yet, I think its just a coincidence.

That certainly would be interesting if in fact temps did control the sex ratio of nymphs. I would be interested in testing it out, with a few of the less nymph producing species of course (paradoxa, wahlbergii, gongylodes). No way I am going to seperate 200x10 grandis or Sphodromantis nymphs...


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2004)

In some reptiles temperature does play a role in the sex.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 17, 2004)

Jesse,

Have you came across this field of study for mantis?


----------



## chun (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey all, firstly nice site and forum!

Anyway, here's my input. I don't think temperature has anything to do with the sex ratio of hatchlings, but i could be wrong. The structure of the ootheca and the foam itself helps maintain a microclimate within the ootheca to ensure the optimum environment for oocytes development. For example, Gongylus ootheca are ribbed shaped to prevent the ootheca from overheating. When you slice open an ootheca (phyllocrania in this case), you can see each oocytes are placed into its own little "cell" (and not in a random order). So the ootheca foam and the positioning of the oocytes are most likely to be linked to some sort of regulation to ensure the optimum conditions for oocyte development. Otherwise, why would the female waste so much energy into producing ootheca instead of laying their eggs directly on twigs. Although the hard protecting coating of the ootheca is also used to protect the oocytes from parasitic wasps. I don't think there are any predators that solely eats mantids oothecae. So apart from protection, the ootheca must be used for some sort of internal environment regulation (most probably thermoregulation). So the internal temperature must be more or less constant. Unlike reptiles, one egg may be laid in a slightly hotter environment so therefore producing a male while another egg may be laid in a cooler environment therefore producing a female.

Sorry for going off the tangent abit.

Chun


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 26, 2005)

See, now he just told the answer, and there is no more arguing. How do you feel, you just ruined something fun!


----------



## Christian (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi.

Mantid sex is determined by sexual chromosomes. There is no overall coincidence, though, as there might be a XO - XX system or a system using 4 sexual chromosomes.

@chun: mantid ooths have occasional predators: ants and bettles who nest inside or mice eating parts of the eggs.

VG,

Christian


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Christian,

Do you have any mantids for sale at the moment? I have a fair few up for trade.  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Christian (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi.

There is not much available at the moment. Furthermore, it's still too cold for shipping. I go to excange days over here in Germany and take the available stuff with me. From the species in my signature, there are some _Idolomantis diabolica _(no shipping at all) and _Macromantis hyalina _larvae left. But this is no sales forum. I will post there when shipping (within Europe) is possible again.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 1, 2005)

HEY!

This is about temp. not shipping!

How about someone do an experiment.

They get on otheca and keep it at the mantises max. temp, and another at the mantises min. temp?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Christian,

Could you give me an email on [email protected]

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## shadownet (Mar 8, 2005)

Intresting concept.I was thinking about this also.As far as I know Gators and Crocs are the only animal that affects.But i'm thinking of looking into this matter more after I get more experienced....


----------



## Leah (Mar 8, 2005)

Temperature/sex determination (TSD) has been documented in many reptile species.


----------

